# Is there any way to convert WMA files to the MP3 format?



## Tombraider33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Is there any way to automaticly convert all the Windows Media Audio files on your hard drive to the MP3 format using Windows Media Player 10 version? My current operating system is Windows XP.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You need to purchase a converter. You can't use Media Player to do the conversion.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

WMP10 can't do it but there are many free software options that will.
Here's one
http://www.download.com.ph/Free-WMA-to-MP3-Converter.htm


----------



## Naso256 (Jan 6, 2007)

Play and save the wma files as Mp3 files in an Mp3 editor/ converter like FlexiMusic Wave Editor. To save the file as Mp3, need to install a separate command line Mp3 encoder/ decoder. Lame encoder will be of use.


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

audacity is a free tool that will do that for you.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

if you have roxio or nero that will do the job as well


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

Naso256 said:


> Play and save the wma files as Mp3 files in an Mp3 editor/ converter like FlexiMusic Wave Editor. To save the file as Mp3, need to install a separate command line Mp3 encoder/ decoder. Lame encoder will be of use.


lame is a very excellent for encoding. if you have the space and you love audio quality rip at no less than 192kbps I rip at 320kbps

@320kbps you cant tell the difference between mp3 or wav


----------

